# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  OLDI Computers - ВНИМАНИЕ! Конкурс: "Фото твоего компа"!

## OLDI Computers

Дамы и господа! OLDI Computers рады предложить Вашему вниманию конкурс, в котором Вы можете проявить свою выдумку и фантазию, похвастаться своим рабочим местом и побороться за нешуточный приз. 
*Условия конкурса:* Для того что бы стать участником конкурса, достаточно выложить фотографию своего рабочего места и Вашего ПК.
*Изюминка:* Победителя выбирает не какое-то особое жюри, а пользователи ВКОНТАКТЕ - именно то фото, за которое поставят больше всего положительных комментариев и станет победителем.
Именно поэтому следует подойти к конкурсу максимально творчески, чем интереснее оно будет, тем больше шанс завоевать голоса ;)
*Приз:*
OLDI Computers 500 серии Multimedia  - да-да, за 1 фотографию мы готовы подарить Вам целый компьютер 
Покажи всем свое рабочее место, завоюйте сердца пользователей ВКОНТАКТЕ – и ПРИЗ Ваш ;)
Но, торопитесь!
*Сроки:* Фотографии для участия в конкурсе будут приниматься до 23-00 (по Мск) , 15 мая 2010 г. 
Голосование в комментариях к фотографиям формата «+1» по пятибальной шкале (+1 … +5) продлится до 23-00 (по Мск), 25 мая 2010 г. 
Что бы стать одним из претендентов на компьютер OLDI Computers 500 серии Multimedia  –  добавьте фотографию своего рабочего места с компьютером в альбом группы конкурса - http://vkontakte.ru/club16031750.
Голосуйте за другие фото и привлекайте друзей для голосования за Вас ;) 
Внимание! В конкурсе могут принимать участие только граждане РФ. 
Полную информацию о конкурсе и правилах участия читайте тут: http://vkontakte.ru/club16031750

----------

